# Pioneer Bondage?



## Chiller (Dec 14, 2007)

Diggin around in some ol folders tonight, I came across this shot from Pioneer Village. Thinkin back to the pioneer times...do ya think there might be somepin that was missed in the history books. 
Just made me laugh when I spotted this on the wall, so I just grabbed a quick snap of it. . Wonder what it really meant. :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: Sorry...had to throw this up for a chuckle.


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 14, 2007)

LOL!

...they dont teach you this kind of stuff in school books...


----------



## Chiller (Dec 14, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> LOL!
> 
> ...they dont teach you this kind of stuff in school books...


 
I know eh....I was here when I was 10 years old...but it is funny how when your an oldy, you notice a whole new meaning.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 14, 2007)

Well....Howdy, pilgrim.

I'm a believer that the entire story has never been told.


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 14, 2007)

They secretly had horses and never told us?

!!
I"m shocked!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 15, 2007)

Why do you think they called it 'The Wild West'?


----------



## Helen B (Dec 15, 2007)

They probably sold rope as well, and knew how to tie knots.

Maybe if you did some more groundbreaking research you could find pictures of these things in use.

Best,
Helen


----------

